
SoftBank’s Masayoshi Son is investing to make the ‘Singularity’ happen - sushirain
http://venturebeat.com/2016/10/25/softbanks-masayoshi-son-is-investing-to-make-the-singularity-happen/
======
sushirain
> Son said that he teamed up with a Saudi Arabian group to raise a $100
> billion investment fund as part of a plan to move to the next stage.

Also see: "SoftBank and Saudi Arabia plan $100bn tech fund"
[https://www.ft.com/content/0370a5f4-9191-11e6-8df8-d3778b55a...](https://www.ft.com/content/0370a5f4-9191-11e6-8df8-d3778b55a923)

